# Corsair 800D Aircooled



## Stavr0s91i (Jun 14, 2010)

*My Corsair 800D Twins*

Hello just finished my beast a few days ago and wanted to post some pictures

Intel 980x @ 3.46Ghz
Motherboard GI/BIT UD7
Memory Corsair Dominator @ 1866 Mhz 9-9-9-24
EVGA SSC GTX 480
Corsair HX 1000W
X-Fi Fatality Soundcard
Edimax Wireless
Sunbeam fan controller
LG BR-Writer
Corsair Obsidian 800d.
Armageddon Heatsink
2 x 1 TB WD Sata 3
1.5 TB WD Sata 2
2 TB WD Sata 2
1 TB WD Sata 2
80 GB Intel 25-m SSD 


-Peripherals

Samsung LED 32 inch
Creative Gigaworks Speakers
Logitech G19 Keyboard
Logitech MX Revolution (DarkField)


-Sound dampening was applied on the case as fans are 1600-2200 RPM.System is very very quiet;D

-Air Flow was carefully Monitor to make sure that Hot air was replaced with cold air efficiently throught out the case;] (Results? i will post some pictures later)

The one below is an older one i've built for my workshop downstairs.Its it's little brother.

Intel Core i7 930 2.80GHz (Bloomfield) Overclocked @4.00GHz 
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 Intel X58(Has USB 3,SATA 3) 
Corsair Dominator GT 3x2GB 2000MHZ 8-8-8-24 (Clocked @ 1600MHz and 7-8-7-20 Latencies for better responses). 
EVGA 480 GTX SC Graphics Card X 2
Creative X-Fi Fatality 7.1 Sound Card 
Enermax 1250W Power Supply 
Corsair P128 Solid State Drive (Operating System - Windows 7 Ultimate x64) 
2x 1TB Wester Digital Black Sata 6gbps hdd's. 
1x WD Velociraptor 10,00rpm 300GB for storing games. 
Prolimatech Megashadow CPU Cooler with 2x in push pull configuration Yate Loons High Speeds Blue Led Fans. 
Samsung Blue Ray Rom. 
SunbeamTech Rheobus Extreme Fan Controller. 
Corsair Obsidian 800D Case 
2x Samsung 2433BW Monitors (1920x1200 Monitors) not just 1080p. for better Gaming!Logitech G19 Gaming Keyboard. 
Logitech Gaming G5 corded Mouse. 
Logitech Z-5500 Speakers(550W)!!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36327&d=1276721716

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36328&d=1276721728

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36329&d=1276721734

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36330&d=1276721745

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36331&d=1276721756

One is for gaming and the other more of a Media Center/Downloads/General use


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 14, 2010)

That picture makes everything there look like a 2D object. Try taking some pictures with natural light, it will reduce the noise.

Impressive specs!


----------



## Lionheart (Jun 14, 2010)

Thats looks awesome bro, very very nice setup and pics too, I love that corsair case, that monitor and desk looks nice too, what size monitor is that? 

PS. just wanted to know is your GTX 480 loud in idle and under load, can you hear it much


----------



## Stavr0s91i (Jun 14, 2010)

i'll post some videos later of the sound and temps of the rig ;] i have sound dumped the case only in places where sound may escape to avoid trapping too much heat.

I will post pictures and videos of everything in about an hour ;]


----------



## Stavr0s91i (Jun 14, 2010)

Uploading some more pictures ;]


----------



## Stavr0s91i (Jun 14, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Thats looks awesome bro, very very nice setup and pics too, I love that corsair case, that monitor and desk looks nice too, what size monitor is that?
> 
> PS. just wanted to know is your GTX 480 loud in idle and under load, can you hear it much



No nothing.. in comparison with all the other fans in the case no... but again after switching all the fans of for a couple of seconds i could not hear anything ;] its a silent beast that card..


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## mdsx1950 (Jun 14, 2010)

Your rig is fantastic man!

P.S: Whats the resolution of that Samsung?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jun 14, 2010)

You should have put this into the case gallery.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/forumdisplay.php?f=38

EDIT: Sorry for double posting :/


----------



## Stavr0s91i (Jun 14, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Your rig is fantastic man!
> 
> P.S: Whats the resolution of that Samsung?



Res is 1920 x1080.Response time is great!didnt expect to have such a good response time on games and movies


----------



## Helper (Jun 14, 2010)

Stavr0s91i said:


> Res is 1920 x1080.Response time is great!didnt expect to have such a good response time on games and movies



Response time isn't too important. What panel is it? It's an 32 inch LED LCD TV, MVA or PVA? It's not TN right? If so, prepare for crap screen quality LOL. If not, then it's awesome.


----------



## Stavr0s91i (Jun 14, 2010)

Helper said:


> Response time isn't too important. What panel is it? It's an 32 inch LED LCD TV, MVA or PVA? It's not TN right? If so, prepare for crap screen quality LOL. If not, then it's awesome.



SAMSUNG LED 32 7 Series ;]


----------



## Helper (Jun 16, 2010)

Looking at it again, I didn't like your storage config man. Cheap MLC, mainstream SSD performs good at first, but once it's used and it gets full you see very slow writes. WD drives are good but are they JBOD?. Wouldn't it be better to have RAID over many TB HDDs? 

Just to let you know, maybe some other people will also comment on your build with this bump.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats on YL fans and sunbeam controller


----------



## Stavr0s91i (Jun 16, 2010)

Helper said:


> Looking at it again, I didn't like your storage config man. Cheap MLC, mainstream SSD performs good at first, but once it's used and it gets full you see very slow writes. WD drives are good but are they JBOD?. Wouldn't it be better to have RAID over many TB HDDs?
> 
> Just to let you know, maybe some other people will also comment on your build with this bump.



2 TB WD Is for storage of movies
1.5 TB Also storage for movies
2 x 1 TB WD Sata 3 is configered in RAID 0.Speeds are amazing.These two are used for my games.
Am aware that the mainstream has low rates when full.But am also aware that its a very stable ssd disk in comparison with others.Disk is only 40% Full.I will not be installing or storing anything else on that just my os and a few programs to prevent slow down ;]

Look at the latest screenshot using Crystal Disk Mark 2.2 of 25-M i attached to the thread.

*Note i have been monitoring the disk for two days now(Read & Write speeds are normal with 40% data writen on disk.Writing Large amounts of data,many smaller size fileson it,deleting and rewriting then..Did not notice any changes in speeds when disk returns to holding 40% of its capacity.As more space is been used yes there is fall in read speed write speed in sequential and Random 4k read and writes.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36310&stc=1&d=1276679162


----------



## Stavr0s91i (Jun 16, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Congrats on YL fans and sunbeam controller



Thanks!I would also like to point out.The armageddon is an execellent heatsink!Temps are just amazing for its size!Its a very small heatsink.Which will fit without cancelling out any memory slots!Two Medium speed YL Fans 1800 RPM are used on heatsink;] and just look at my 980x temps at idle and full loads.

Idle never passes 30 C 
Full Load never passes 50C

Am very happy.Am hoping that when overclocking CPU to 4-4.2Ghz temps at idle and full load will not exceed these temps that much.


----------



## Helper (Jun 16, 2010)

Ah, I meant to say that you could have had all drives in RAID. Such as RAID 10 or RAID 5 and partition them. Maybe it'd have been better that way.

Keep on using it like that. Did you do SSD settings? I like to show you something.






It's a Corsair P128. I HAD TO buy it because my Barracuda 7200.11 was failing, I wanted to transfer my files to a drive that's faster then my SCSIs and there were NO SLC SSDs on sale in where I live. So I got myself a MLC SSD.

I did every SSD tweak out there like had my partitions aligned to 64, closed indexing...  I wanted to make full use of 350$ I payed. You see the result of 6 months of extreme usage, like it's a HDD? Extracting huge files, game folders with 1000s of sub-folders... there is no TRIM in my OS I know but it wouldn't make a big change. I trashed my write cycles and fragmented the whole thing. Write speeds were so slow it took 30 mins to install Silent Hill 2.  It was fucked up. 

For me, it's SLC SSD or no SSD at all. DON'T keep on trashing your drive. You won't be able to slow it down in 1 or 2 days. It'll take a few months. Both R/W will slow down but by a small amount at first. The thing is, write cycles die after some time and you are left with those speeds if you use a MLC SSD like a HDD. 

I also didn't like the fact that SSD was only able to access a single block at one time. Which means I couldn't do many things at same time. On my SCSI drives I can copy files and use the drive at same time. No shit helper it's SCSI LMAO.

I hope this gives you a slight idea of what can happen.


----------



## Hockster (Jun 16, 2010)

Helper said:


> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/8055/p128.jpg



Your graphics app doesn't have a cropping tool?


----------



## Helper (Jun 16, 2010)

Hockster said:


> Your graphics app doesn't have a cropping tool?



Oh yes, I didn't resize it... but you can zoom up and see it easier.


----------



## Stavr0s91i (Jun 16, 2010)

Helper said:


> Ah, I meant to say that you could have had all drives in RAID. Such as RAID 10 or RAID 5 and partition them. Maybe it'd have been better that way.
> 
> Keep on using it like that. Did you do SSD settings? I like to show you something.
> 
> ...



I have tried the Corsair P128...not really impressed.Also i dont like the corsair SSD's..
My server is the exact same specifications like this rig but i have an i7 730 Running @ 4.2 and the Dominator 2000mhz GT Running at 1600 mhz stable.The speeds comparied the mainstream are obvious.I know its not realistic to compare then as one is 128 GB and the other one 80GB,But for me SSD'S are all about speed.Dont care about capacity that much.That why my current rig has 80 gb one.My first upgrade will be 3 more 25-M's at raid 0.Try using the more than one p128 and raid then together and you will be disappointed..


----------



## Stavr0s91i (Jun 16, 2010)

*Some Pictures of my other computer ;]*

This one is not so nice as my current one but its close.This one is in my workshop downstairs

Specifications are

Intel Core i7 930 2.80GHz (Bloomfield) Overclocked @4.00GHz 
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 Intel X58(Has USB 3,SATA 3) 
Corsair Dominator GT 3x2GB 2000MHZ 8-8-8-24 (Clocked @ 1600MHz and 7-8-7-20 Latencies for better responses). 
EVGA 480 GTX SC Graphics Card X 2
Creative X-Fi Fatality 7.1 Sound Card 
Enermax 1250W Power Supply 
Corsair P128 Solid State Drive (Operating System - Windows 7 Ultimate x64) 
2x 1TB Wester Digital Black Sata 6gbps hdd's. 
1x WD Velociraptor 10,00rpm 300GB for storing games. 
Prolimatech Megashadow CPU Cooler with 2x in push pull configuration Yate Loons High Speeds Blue Led Fans. 
Samsung Blue Ray Rom. 
SunbeamTech Rheobus Extreme Fan Controller. 
Corsair Obsidian 800D Case 
2x Samsung 2433BW Monitors (1920x1200 Monitors) not just 1080p. for better Gaming!Logitech G19 Gaming Keyboard. 
Logitech Gaming G5 corded Mouse. 
Logitech Z-5500 Speakers(550W)!!


----------



## Helper (Jun 16, 2010)

No I mean, the chips used in these SSDs, Multi-Level Cell doesn't have enough life or say redundancy for a very heavy user like me. This is for both your X25-M and my P128. If you want your SSD not to lose write speeds like mine did, get one of these Intel X25-E Extreme SSDSA2SH064G1 2.5" 64GB SATA I... instead of getting 3 SSDs that will have more fragmention and slow down their write speeds to 20 MB/S. Single-Level Cell SSDs have a lot more write cycles AND soft-error correction. Have a read on the difference between "SLC" and "MLC" and you'll get the idea.


----------



## Stavr0s91i (Jun 16, 2010)

Helper said:


> No I mean, the chips used in these SSDs, Multi-Level Cell doesn't have enough life or say redundancy for a very heavy user like me. This is for both your X25-M and my P128. If you want your SSD not to lose write speeds like mine did, get one of these Intel X25-E Extreme SSDSA2SH064G1 2.5" 64GB SATA I... instead of getting 3 SSDs that will have more fragmention and slow down their write speeds to 20 MB/S. Single-Level Cell SSDs have a lot more write cycles AND soft-error correction. Have a read on the difference between "SLC" and "MLC" and you'll get the idea.



Yes i know the difference;p but it 25-E is too expesive for me;p upgrading to 4 x raid 0 later on will cost;p


----------

